# look at what I just won!



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I couldn't resist bidding on this km and ribber and won it! hope it works...or is easy to get working. It looks to be quite complete though with books and all so hopefully! here is the link to it and pictures
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/4649750

the shipping charge isn't bad either so I am quite happy!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

So happy for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

Exciting. Keep us posted.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Score!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations, happy knitting!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

That is a good buy. Congratulations! I believe this is an 8-button pattern maker KM. I have a Genie KH-710 which is similar to the Brother KH-588. It is also an 8-button pattern maker KM. Once I cleaned mine out, it ran smoother than my KH-965.

So... here's a book that you may want to purchase to accompany with your "new toy". At the time that these 8-button KMs were manufactured and sold, Brother came out with a pattern book specifically made for these machines. It is called "Brother Knitting Pattern". It contained alot of stitch patterns, garment patterns and detailed instruction on how to set up the 8 buttons for pattern making (stitch patterns). All the stitch patterns in this book were 8-stitch repeats.

This book is rare to find but I did find it on Amazon.com from other sellers.
http://www.amazon.com/BROTHER-KNITTING-PATTERN-Brother-Knitting/dp/B000RYLDLE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342156547&sr=8-2&keywords=brother+knitting+pattern+in+books

If you plan to purchase this book, (I highly recommend it), keep in mind that there are 2 versions of the Brother Knitting Pattern book. The smaller size, 1st photo on Amazon listing, is the book you'd need for the 8-button KM. The larger size, 2nd photo on Amazon listing, was made for KMs that used the Pattern Card Cassette unit. This was a 12-stitch patterns book.

I do own both of these books and they're very useful. What I like about these books is that the patterns are charted specifically for machine knitting. It helps us to learn how to chart our own designs for machine knitting. The charting system for hand and machine knitting is somewhat similar. However, charting for machine knitting is a bit more detailed because transferring stitches from one needle to another is more involved.

Punchcard and electronic KMs are great because they do all the stitches for us quickly. However, they do inhibit us from learning how stitches are formed, and slow us down with the capability to create our own designs. This is why I seldom use the electronic unit on my machine. Besides, most of the stitch patterns I use aren't included in the hundreds of patterns in my KM. Go figure.

By the way, a knit leader was made for these type of KM. You may want to keep an eye on eBay for one. They aren't as expensive as the later models.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

HEY for you! You bet you should be bragging about this purchase! Please let us know if when you get it and how it works for you


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Well done - what a bargin! How many machines have you got now? Moira


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

I have the original book published by Jones for the Jones 585 Lacemaker 8 pattern system. It has 364 pages. It was a birthday present from my father to my mother on 31st December 1968 and has an inscription to that effect. It is a bit discoloured by the light but being nearly 50 years old it would be. I have no use for it now having electronics so if you would like to have it then I would send it to you if you let me know your details privately. It is not the one pictured in the link.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's so exciting having a new machine to play with. When the machine has also been a bargain it excites us even more. Why do you think that I now have 12? My advice would be to give it a thorough clean and oil it well before trying it. Hope to see something that you have made on it soon.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Great buy! My first machine was a Brother KH531, which seems to be quite similar. I picked it up at a yard sale for $20, but ended up paying over $100 for the ribber at auction. The 531 is so smooth. I have since bought some more sophisticated machines, but will keep my FIRST. You did well!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks all for your enthusiasm and information on books and all. I am quite excited about getting this. It is totally different than what I have already. I have to learn my other machines still...I was gifted three of them and have just been working on the brother 260 do I have some hours of fun ahead of me for sure.  I wasn't planning on buying another machine but stumbled across this and went for it and so here I am with 4 machines. Is this how it begins? I may sell some once I have learned them though...time will tell.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

nosie said:


> I have the original book published by Jones for the Jones 585 Lacemaker 8 pattern system. It has 364 pages. It was a birthday present from my father to my mother on 31st December 1968 and has an inscription to that effect. It is a bit discoloured by the light but being nearly 50 years old it would be. I have no use for it now having electronics so if you would like to have it then I would send it to you if you let me know your details privately. It is not the one pictured in the link.


I pm
ed you and would love the book. thanks so much!


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

susieknitter: I just was watching one of your tutorials yesterday and wondered how many machines you had and what do you know...you told me. Maybe it is the Sag connection. LOL They all do something different. I enjoy all your vids.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> thanks all for your enthusiasm and information on books and all. I am quite excited about getting this. It is totally different than what I have already. I have to learn my other machines still...I was gifted three of them and have just been working on the brother 260 do I have some hours of fun ahead of me for sure.  I wasn't planning on buying another machine but stumbled across this and went for it and so here I am with 4 machines. Is this how it begins? I may sell some once I have learned them though...time will tell.


Yes this is how it begins, how do you think that I have ended up with 12? If someone says "I know someone who has a machine they are getting rid of " I now cover my ears and sing as loud as I can. :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Good for you)) Have a blast learning how to knit on it. You can watch a youtube video of a newer knitter knitting lace on one of these push button models here;


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> thanks all for your enthusiasm and information on books and all. I am quite excited about getting this. It is totally different than what I have already. I have to learn my other machines still...I was gifted three of them and have just been working on the brother 260 do I have some hours of fun ahead of me for sure.  I wasn't planning on buying another machine but stumbled across this and went for it and so here I am with 4 machines. Is this how it begins? I may sell some once I have learned them though...time will tell.


I am glad these machine have found a home a put into action making beautiful items . good luck


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

OH my goodness!!! What a surprise..... 37.00 Yikes you did well. Happy Knitting.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations' Enjoy you new toy. After you make you first project pleas post it. All of us would love to see it.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You sure did score, You will have lots of fun.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Good for you! I hope it works out well, and that the machine is in great shape. Maybe you'll be able to just set it up and go!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL susieknitter.....12 is quite a family but I bet they all have their special place too.  

This sharing my good news has been such fun and informative too...this is a great group!!


----------



## patriciaah (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome! Go have fun with this


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

BINGO!!! If we dont't hear from you we know what you're doing.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

nosie said:


> I have the original book published by Jones for the Jones 585 Lacemaker 8 pattern system. It has 364 pages. It was a birthday present from my father to my mother on 31st December 1968 and has an inscription to that effect. It is a bit discoloured by the light but being nearly 50 years old it would be. I have no use for it now having electronics so if you would like to have it then I would send it to you if you let me know your details privately. It is not the one pictured in the link.


You're right. This book seemed to have several covers. The 12-stitch pattern book is the same way. In UK, one can find the same book cover but it's called Cassette Pattern Book. They're both exactly the same inside.

Nosie, is your book cover blue, red and green stripes? There are slight differences in patterns between the 2 books. The majority of the stitch patterns are the same.

*********************

Back to the number of KMs, I am trying hard not to get to Sue's level :mrgreen:... 12, yikes! But it's true, because each has its own personality, it's hard to depart one.

This hobby is not only addictive with the knitting itself but also with KM collection. Like you, tmgcgoo2, I now own 4. It happened in the same way. It's as if someone shovel a KM toward you. Next thing you know, you have more than you have time to knit! At one time, I had 5 and talked myself into selling one to a friend. It was the Brother KH-400 which is a convertible. This was a rare one and it was in almost new condition when I purchased it. Knowing that I wouldn't be using it and a friend needed it more, I gave it up. It's a good thing that financially, I have a limit to how much I can spend. :thumbup:

You know how when you have children, your home is taken over with their stuff? Well,... machine knitting is the same way. LOL, every room in my home is taken over with KMs, yarns and accessories. For those of you that are new to this hobby, this is a warning and at the same time, something fun to look forward to :mrgreen:


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

No it is blue/red/yellow stripes


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How exciting! I use to be a Brother Knitting Machine dealer. I have lots of parts, books, patterns if you're interested send me a PM.

Anita


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> LOL susieknitter.....12 is quite a family but I bet they all have their special place too.
> 
> This sharing my good news has been such fun and informative too...this is a great group!!


I did get rather carried away. I have had other machines in the past that I have sold. One of those was a Pfaff E6000 which I had always yearned for, when I finally got one I hated it. A top London knitwear designer had that.
Some of those that I have now are rescue machines. They were destined for the tip, and I hate to see things thrown away. They are like poor animals that just needs a new home and a bit of TLC. I keep saying that I will do them up and sell them, but if I do a machine up for sale I totally dismantle it and do my best to make it like new. This can take me about three days per machine.
I have a Brother Kh910 out on loan, I haven't seen that for about a year.
The others I wouldn't part with, even though people have asked me if they could buy them. I love my Brother electronics and chunky, and will not part with my Knitmaster punchcard because this will do pile knitting and lace in one movement of the carriage.
I also have a Knitmaster mid gauge that fits into a case like a sewing machine has. My excuse for keeping that is, well it doesn't take up too much room, and if ever I win the lottery and have a holiday home I would use it then. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I couldn't resist bidding on this km and ribber and won it! hope it works...or is easy to get working. It looks to be quite complete though with books and all so hopefully! here is the link to it and pictures
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/4649750
> 
> the shipping charge isn't bad either so I am quite happy!


I share your euphoria! I recently found a "find" at Goodwill's auction site. I just recently posted my first ribber project from this machine. I know you will love your "new" machine!

Be sure to show us your first project!

Nancy


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> tpmcgoo2 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist bidding on this km and ribber and won it! hope it works...or is easy to get working. It looks to be quite complete though with books and all so hopefully! here is the link to it and pictures
> ...


can you share the link to your posting? I'd love to see what you did! thanks and thanks for writing!


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> tpmcgoo2 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist bidding on this km and ribber and won it! hope it works...or is easy to get working. It looks to be quite complete though with books and all so hopefully! here is the link to it and pictures
> ...


I hope I'm doing this right!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-88441-1.html#1789692

Nancy


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

you did it right and the outfit is soooo pretty! was it very hard to do? It certainly is something to be proud of . I hope I can master my new machine as well. I do have other ones too but have not ever used a ribber so am anxious about that.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> you did it right and the outfit is soooo pretty! was it very hard to do? It certainly is something to be proud of . I hope I can master my new machine as well. I do have other ones too but have not ever used a ribber so am anxious about that.


You asked if my project was very hard to do....Yes, and No. Yes in that it was my first ribber project and the first time I'd ever worked on this particular "new to me" machine.

No, in that it is just straight ribbing with a couple of places with cast off and cast on, which I'd done on a straight bed machine, but never on a ribber too. And yes, I had my problems, but the worst one was just learning the ins and outs of my machine.

It took a LOT of oil before I could get the machine to run smoothly. So a suggestion for you: be sure to clean your machine thoroughly and oil the carriages deeply, wiping off any excess afterward. I had problems with the carriages sticking (not jamming) because there wasn't enough oil on them. I'm sure you will figure it all out and in a few days you'll have a lovely project to share with us!

Good luck,

Nancy


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

radar said:


> susieknitter: I just was watching one of your tutorials yesterday and wondered how many machines you had and what do you know...you told me. Maybe it is the Sag connection. LOL They all do something different. I enjoy all your vids.


I think that you have me confused with someone else. I have never done any vids, although sometimes I do talk to myself when I'm doing something. Maybe my sons has videoed me without me knowing. :lol: Hope that he has taken out the swear words. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks everyone for your suggestions and comments. It will help lots when I get my machine. right now I am waiting for the goodwill site to get back online with their payments so I can pay and then they can ship it and then I will finally get it. I think though knowing me I will have to see if it works at all before I do anything to it....I am so impatient but then I can settle down and take it apart and clean it good. thanks again.


----------

